# Sacto Ryley's Run



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Things are almost organized for Saturday!!!!!!!!! We have volunteers lined up, contributions made of time and material, donations for raffle prizes, and over 100 registered walkers/runners---and I expect another 50-75 to show up at the event. Sharon (time4goldens) got an article put in the Sacrmento Bee (Sacto's only newspaper), and quite a few (20+) vendors will be there for everyone. Vests, bandanas, treats, goodie bags, lots of water, performing Frisbee dogs, DJ's, we've got all the bases covered for a grand day at American River College. I'm tellin ya - this could easily be a national event to help all those rescue groups out there that dedicate their lives and money to make sure the message of Rescue gets heard. Remember, registration starts at 7:45, runners will begin at approx 8:30 with walkers leaving 5 minutes later. American River College is just 10 minutes from the Madison Ave exit off of Interstate 80 East Bound towards Reno. Go towards the far end of the football stadium for parking (look for balloons). Here's hoping we get to meet some GRF members from the GOLDEN State!!!!! (Ya gotta admit that makes the rest of ya jealous)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Things are almost organized for Saturday!!!!!!!!! We have volunteers lined up, contributions made of time and material, donations for raffle prizes, and over 100 registered walkers/runners---and I expect another 50-75 to show up at the event. Sharon (time4goldens) got an article put in the Sacrmento Bee (Sacto's only newspaper), and quite a few (20+) vendors will be there for everyone. Vests, bandanas, treats, goodie bags, lots of water, performing Frisbee dogs, DJ's, we've got all the bases covered for a grand day at American River College. I'm tellin ya - this could easily be a national event to help all those rescue groups out there that dedicate their lives and money to make sure the message of Rescue gets heard.


WOW!!! 100 registered???? That's phenomenal! It's really amazing how it's grown! I'd love to see a CT RR one day! It's a great movement and a way for rescues to all help each other out. Not many breed rescues have the kind of solidarity I have found amongst GR groups - it's wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you have a wonderful event Steve! It sounds like you will have a wonderful turn out!

I'm pooped...

Someone PM'd me with a question and I think the following is important to share. It was posted by Sharon. If anything has changed, please let me know and I'll update this reply.

*"The run in Sacramento officially starts at 8:30, we are opening at 7:45am for check-in. There is plenty to do before 8:30, vendor booth, stretching session, say hi to some very friendly tail wagging friends."*


Lisa, I will volunteer to help your group if you ever decide to do a Ryley's Run Event in CT. My husband is driving me to NY, he'll get me to Avon!!! I already have a great location chosen for an event. It's here in Hamden, but they just had an event for autism and had almost 2000 people attend. They've outgrown the venue though. If we can get Angel Kody and Larry to come, there's a great spot to tether a balloon!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Boy Atlanta would be a perfect place for one. They have had over 100 pet hotels open up in the last two years. Which would make you believe that more and more people are thinking like we do that pets ARE part of the family not just a possession. We cna hope anyway.

Hooch


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like you know where to start Hooch!!!! Atlanta would go NUTS over something like this I'm sure.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Something in DC would be AWESOME! That way i could go!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve.. sounds like everything is in order..... good luck and have fun.....


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there anything special going on Friday night for the race, like the Albany one?

If not, does anyone know that area well? I am looking for Pet Friendly things to do as we are leaving SoCal at 8am and should be arriving around 3pm depending on traffic. I don't like leaving the pups in the car, and need something to do with them (besides nap .

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Me too!*



Rosco's Mom said:


> Something in DC would be AWESOME! That way i could go!


 
Me too! Me too! But I am considering going to the golf for goldens in sept. in new york!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well we will see how the next couple of months withthe health goes. I would love to help with one not sure I could bear the brunt of the load though.

Hooch


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I*

would love one in D.C.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> Is there anything special going on Friday night for the race, like the Albany one?
> 
> If not, does anyone know that area well? I am looking for Pet Friendly things to do as we are leaving SoCal at 8am and should be arriving around 3pm depending on traffic. I don't like leaving the pups in the car, and need something to do with them (besides nap .
> 
> ...


http://www.sacparks.net/our-parks/american-river-parkway/docs/Ancil-Hoffman.pdf

This park is about 20 minutes from where you are staying if you're staying at the La Quinta off of Madison Ave. There is a $4 vehicle charge but its a wonderful park with a nature walk around it, the American River is right there for everyone to cool off, and it's a leash park so you don't have to worry about rumbles. There's a real nice shaded picnic area out by the Golf Course clubhouse at the end of the road you can spread a blanket and read a book - go over to the clubhouse for water, snacks, colas, etc...Both Sharon & I will be running around getting all the rest of the stuff together for the Walk/Run and since we have already put the goodie bags together we had not planned on a get together I'll pm you my cell number so you can give me a call in case you need something-THANK YOU for supporting Ryley's Run~Sacramento and coming all that way--people like you are absolute gems!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Things are almost organized for Saturday!!!!!!!!! We have volunteers lined up, contributions made of time and material, donations for raffle prizes, and over 100 registered walkers/runners---and I expect another 50-75 to show up at the event. Sharon (time4goldens) got an article put in the Sacrmento Bee (Sacto's only newspaper), and quite a few (20+) vendors will be there for everyone. Vests, bandanas, treats, goodie bags, lots of water, performing Frisbee dogs, DJ's, we've got all the bases covered for a grand day at American River College. I'm tellin ya - this could easily be a national event to help all those rescue groups out there that dedicate their lives and money to make sure the message of Rescue gets heard. Remember, registration starts at 7:45, runners will begin at approx 8:30 with walkers leaving 5 minutes later. American River College is just 10 minutes from the Madison Ave exit off of Interstate 80 East Bound towards Reno. Go towards the far end of the football stadium for parking (look for balloons). Here's hoping we get to meet some GRF members from the GOLDEN State!!!!! (Ya gotta admit that makes the rest of ya jealous)


Sounds like your all set to go Steve. We are up to 104 registrants and I guess Kim received many phone calls today, about registering on Saturday and I received quite a few emails today as well. The weather is to be perfect here. You guys will be finishing just as we are getting ready to go.
Congrats on being named MC of the event. You will do a great job. Its great that Homeward Bound has such an amazing following. I think that is super. Have a great time and remember to breathe. We will have cell phones at the hip, so make sure we stay in touch as it unfolds. LOL!!!! Hope you have great weather too.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep - Sacramento is ready - bring it on (oh and bring your wallet with you) - lots of great raffle prizes (not like Albany's - but good in their own right)!

All I can say is thank God that tomorrow starts a new cell phone billing month for me and that Saturdays calls will once again be FREE!!!! 

I never knew a cell phone could ring so often.in planning an event.. there are a lot of people interested in rescue and the mission before us - they just need the awareness of what rescue is all about.

This Saturday - we plan to enlighten them!!!!

Oh and we are officially up to 128 registered runners/walkers now!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

time4goldens said:


> Yep - Sacramento is ready - bring it on (oh and bring your wallet with you) - lots of great raffle prizes (not like Albany's - but good in their own right)!
> 
> All I can say is thank God that tomorrow starts a new cell phone billing month for me and that Saturdays calls will once again be FREE!!!!
> 
> ...


Guess that is what happens when the paper publishes your phone number in the paper, eh?? 128 is great. I expect we should be in the 150-175 range when all is said and done and if its more then great and if not, its still great considering its in its second year officially.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rut Roh...

Thank goodness I don't use my cell phone. I'm now going to put a vacation message on my email account. Although, I'm not sure I know how to do it on my home email account...hmmm


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Have a great day tomorrow Sacramento!!! We'll be thinking about you in Albany!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thre Californinia event sounds great too. What a great turnout! I look forward to seeing lots of pictures from there as well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cant wait to see all the pictures from both events. Sounds like a great time is going to be had for all. And for such a great cause too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope you all have a wonderful turn out and much fun!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i can't wait to hear how it went in CA!


----------



## Tucker's Mom (Jun 25, 2007)

*Ryley's Run*

Steve,

Kudos to you and the other volunteers, Ryley's Run was very fun. Tucker and I ran ther race. Loved the Girl Scout water stations for people and dogs. After the race we shopped the vendors and watched the disc dog demonstration. One dog was doing flips in the air after catching the frisbee. Amazing.

Tucker and I thank you for a great event!

Did anyone take pictures? Would love to see them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker's Mom said:


> Steve,
> 
> Kudos to you and the other volunteers, Ryley's Run was very fun. Tucker and I ran ther race. Loved the Girl Scout water stations for people and dogs. After the race we shopped the vendors and watched the disc dog demonstration. One dog was doing flips in the air after catching the frisbee. Amazing.
> 
> ...


*We're thrilled you had a wonderful time in CA, too! *

*It looks like we have a new member? *

*Welcome!!!*​


----------



## Tucker's Mom (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you kim for the warm welcome. I am new to forums so bear with me as I learn the ropes.

Tucker and I live in California near Homeward Bound. I adopted Tucker from this wonderful rescue group. I will try to get his picture in my signature soon.

Glad I found you guys.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryley's Run was a blast! I am so happy I drove from SoCal to participate 

Everything was well organized, the water stations were great, and I loved the disc dogs!!

Winston and Maizee had a great time meeting all the other dogs - I don't think I have ever seen so many GR's all at once.

Thank you Steve and Sharon for all your hard work. Sharon, I didn't see you till the end, then it was time for us to go :-(. Thank you for bringing the kids vests to the hotel. It was so nice talking with you!

I can't wait till next year!!


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Saturday was such a blur for me, I am so glad I got to meet you and Amy and the kids the day before the race. 

Glad you enjoyed the day.


----------

